# Corrosion on Aluminum



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Anybody have any tips to help keep my aluminum tools from corroding while sitting in wash water bucket for a couple days? Tried keeping my flat boxes and cp tube applicator heads in a sealed toolbox with water like Twobuck suggested but that wasn't good either. Barnacles growing all over


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think its possible, It will corrode in water over time that's just how it is.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

you could try some automotive radiator additive. it has a corrosion inhibitor in it. It works really well for alloy engine parts.

I personally clean and dry after each use.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

change water ...keep it clean


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> change water ...keep it clean


Never change water until it stinks!:blink:
It's the clean water that makes the tools go crusty, My tools sit in water from 1 year to the next!:thumbup:
But Gaz's anti freeze stuff for cars might work great!:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Never change water until it stinks!:blink:
> It's the clean water that makes the tools go crusty, My tools sit in water from 1 year to the next!:thumbup:
> But Gaz's anti freeze stuff for cars might work great!:thumbsup:


What!!!???? 
Don't change it when it stinks! That's when it's getting good!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> What!!!????
> Don't change it when it stinks! That's when it's getting good!


I use clean water but I dont let my tools sit in water long.
and if my water gets stinky I add little bleach.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> What!!!????
> Don't change it when it stinks! That's when it's getting good!


 It is that unless u have to pick the box out first thing in the morning when ur ruff as a badgers tadger!
I will have to get a pic of the 8 box it's like new!(Sort Of)
It's got no barnacles hanging from it ass tho!:thumbup:
Brand new 12 pa box from TT gets the same treatment! Dumped in water till needed again!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I would think tools that expensive would get given the royal treatment after every use my boss cleans and air drys after every use and then sprayed with WD40


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Here u go!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> I would think tools that expensive would get given the royal treatment after every use my boss cleans and air drys after every use and then sprayed with WD40


According to the manufacturer, wd40 is harder on the tools than water.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

mld said:


> According to the manufacturer, wd40 is harder on the tools than water.


Water has never hurt any of my tools!:thumbsup:
Chit I wash in the stuff every day!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I was just told that wd-40 is bad to use . ive started using it on my lift the pully wheels and pins are worn out and she screams when lifting. so now a question ive ordered new wheels brake arm assembly and cable replacement and new shoes from allwall .so when they arrive im gonna replace the wheels what would be a goo dchoice to use reg oil or taper spray it lifts so good after a shot of wd-40 but I don't what to kill it ive had it for 8 years and it works real hard for me tks


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey gordie, I use silicon spray on my auto tools and white lithium spray on everything else. That and the occasional 2buck bath. (Tranny fluid)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

WD 40 is not a bad product, it should be used for what it is designed for. It is a penetrative, not really a long term lubricant. And because it is a penetrative it has solvents, and these are the problem when used on auto tools because they are harmful to the seals and rubbers.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good to know is silicon spray better


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sweendog87 said:


> Good to know is silicon spray better


Definitely.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I only used wd on my hand tools for now to keep them from rusting plus the mud slides off so nicely and the clean heaps easier but want to know the absolute best product for auto tools once I get them to use from day dot


----------

